# Belt sander



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice review, on a handy little tool. My 352 has been my go-to for years. And yes, a vacuum is very handy. Strip the bag off of the tube. Many aftermarket adapters available. It won't get it all, but it will get a lot.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great Review, Once again Porter Cable makes a great tool.
Have fun sanding..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice review. I agree about the dust port and bag. But, it sure works!
Mine is the 4" model and it's a beast. I'd rather have the smaller one.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

My favorite belt sander. Too bad they can't build one that stands up to semi-annual use. Six sanders in 16 years. is three too many.


----------

